# Nishiki Maricopa



## Lumia_Black

Hello, first post, but I want to get right to the point. I currently ride a mountain bike, mostly on the road and now looking for a good road bike. Anyone here know or have anything about the Nishiki Maricopia? I know it's a box store bike(Dicks Sporting Goods) new this year, but to me it looks like one heck of a good deal. It's 450 dollars and I know it's an entry level bike, but some of the specs are Claris shifters, FSA crank, aluminum frame, Kenda road tires and looks pretty nice....real nice actually and a lot lighter than my other bikes. I've been wanting to try a pure road bike for daily commuting when I'm not on the trails, so this looks like one hell of a good place to start and to me, 450 dollars seems like a pretty good deal, since a Claris equipped bike from the big three are usually around 650-700 or so. The thing is, I can't find much online about this bike....just wondering if anyone can tell me if it's a good deal for a road bike beginner or stay away from it, because it's junk?? Thanks, I'd appreciate any info on this bike.


----------



## Winn

It looks like it MIGHT be ok. What size bike do you ride? It looks like they have 2 sizes available. One might fit you but then again it may not. Have you spent some time with a local bike shop? They may be able to help you figure out what size you are and get you on to a bike for about the same money. Anyway the specs are not horrible but you may find an aluminum fork on an aluminum bike to give you a bit of a harsh ride. Take it for a ride first if they'll let you...


----------



## Lumia_Black

Winn said:


> It looks like it MIGHT be ok. What size bike do you ride? It looks like they have 2 sizes available. One might fit you but then again it may not. Have you spent some time with a local bike shop? They may be able to help you figure out what size you are and get you on to a bike for about the same money. Anyway the specs are not horrible but you may find an aluminum fork on an aluminum bike to give you a bit of a harsh ride. Take it for a ride first if they'll let you...


I'm 5' 6"1/2 in height, so the small frame would be good for me(they have small and large) The decal says 5'3 to 5'7 for the small frame. I was expecting to see, no name brand components, because the bike looks hot and quality, but at 450 dollars I didn't expect much. I was surprised to see the entry level(but good) Claris and FSA crank, Kenda tires..ect ect... I was shocked and that gained my interest. The guy said they just started carrying road bikes this year at Dick's. I haven't spent time at a bike shop no and not professionally fitted. I've gone off self measurements by using guides I find on the internet. I was careful to do each measure accurately as possible. I haven't sat on the bike I will if I feel that it's possible I may purchase it. Right now I'm not sure about the whole skinny tire bikes, but want to try and for the price, thy have a small frame, it looks awesome and has good components. I can't see going wrong with it. Probably the all aluminum frame is what makes it cheap, but I think I could live with the harsher ride for the price. I'm used to my aluminum MT bike so it's nothing new to me however the Nishiki is awesomely light....I could haul ass on it I believe. The wheels are weinem 700c or something....that's probably another reason why the price is cheaper, but they rolled true when I gave them a spin. The rear one rolled super smooth, no cheap bike wobble at all or bearing sqeaking. The brakes probably suck too...I don't know, but at the price I could always put better ones on if I need to. Generally the bike will be used for intense workouts on a MUP, 30 mile commutes and an occasional charity roll. No racing, or long long distance stuff. I think it's a good deal and I know it's not Specialized or Trek, but it looks well put together and had some actual thought put into it. Looks amazing for a bike at that price. I wouldn't be out anything if I hated it....I could always sell it again. Thank you.


----------



## JCavilia

I agree it doesn't look terrible. Some of the components are no-name, others entry-level from name makers. The brakes might be iffy, but replacing the pads with better ones (e.g., Koolstop) would probably improve them a lot.

As for the harsh ride, it has moderately large tires (26mm). Since you're not too tall, I'm assuming you're not too heavy, and if so, you could run those at moderate pressure (80 front, 90 rear) and mitigate that. Anyway, lots of people ride aluminum bikes.

If you have some mechanical aptitude (do you work on your mountain bike?) or know someone who does, I'd give it a good look after bringing it home. I wouldn't reluy on the assembly person at Dick's.

On pavement, it will feel very fast and light compared to your MTB.


----------



## Lumia_Black

Here are some pictures I just took at Dick's. It has an FSA Tempo crank and complete Claris drivetrain, including the shifters. Jagwire cables and the rest seems to be Nishiki in house stuff since there are no names on them, including the brakes. The brakes seemed fairly smooth and I noticed just a touch of runout on the wheels, but not bad, They weren't rubbing the brake pads or anything. Very lightweight for the price IMO. One hand pics it up over my head with ease.


----------



## Lumia_Black

More pics


----------



## Lumia_Black

JCavilia said:


> I agree it doesn't look terrible. Some of the components are no-name, others entry-level from name makers. The brakes might be iffy, but replacing the pads with better ones (e.g., Koolstop) would probably improve them a lot.
> 
> As for the harsh ride, it has moderately large tires (26mm). Since you're not too tall, I'm assuming you're not too heavy, and if so, you could run those at moderate pressure (80 front, 90 rear) and mitigate that. Anyway, lots of people ride aluminum bikes.
> 
> If you have some mechanical aptitude (do you work on your mountain bike?) or know someone who does, I'd give it a good look after bringing it home. I wouldn't reluy on the assembly person at Dick's.
> 
> On pavement, it will feel very fast and light compared to your MTB.


I have a small collection of park tools to work on my MT bike and currently putting on a new BB and crank-set(Alivio) I'm not pro yet, but I can do most all that needs to be done on my bike and I like to tune to the best of the components ability. I'm 5' 6 1/2 and 175 pounds...I have some "chub" on me, but still in good shape, doing routine 38 miles on road with nobby tires and a heavy bike, plus moderate trail bashing. I asked if they had any in the back in crates yet and he said they do. I'll put it together myself I feel confident doing that. It has Claris shifting an FSA tempo crank(not bad but nothing to write about) and the rest seems to be Nishiki or el-cheapo stuff to make it to the 450 dollar range. That's ok I'm looking to get a decent road bike(non walmart) just to see if I want to stay with lightweight skinny tire bikes. I had my eye on the base Allez, but that is 770.00 with Claris stuff too. Obviously the Allez will be the better bike, but the Nishiki price is hard to resist for a first go in road biking and it has the same shifting stuff as the Allez and looks to be a well built bike.


----------



## Winn

For what it's worth. I have an old Nishiki mountain bike that has been down many roads and is still going well. I wasn't saying above that you wouldn't like it just that some people don't. Every road bike I own is aluminum and I don't find them harsh but some people do. When it comes down to it if you like the looks (I think it looks nice btw) and you can see yourself riding it get it. You seem excited, that's a good start in what could be an enjoyable purchase.


----------



## JCavilia

FWIW, there's no relationship between the current Dick's Nishiki bikes, and the old ones (pre 2001) except the name. Dick's bought the U.S. licensing rights to the name a few years ago.


----------



## Winn

JCavilia said:


> FWIW, there's no relationship between the current Dick's Nishiki bikes, and the old ones (pre 2001) except the name. Dick's bought the U.S. licensing rights to the name a few years ago.


Good to know I suspected that might be the case.


----------



## Lumia_Black

JCavilia said:


> FWIW, there's no relationship between the current Dick's Nishiki bikes, and the old ones (pre 2001) except the name. Dick's bought the U.S. licensing rights to the name a few years ago.


 So that means it's some Chinese frame with the Nishiki name? I think for the price it's a steal for a total entry level road bike. Most definitely will be a major upgrade from road riding with my MT bike. Like I said I'm not planning to race, just some good cruising down the MUP, some commuting(38 miles or so, about twice a week) and a charity event or two. The Bottom Bracket looks well built and solid in the shell with inner spline retaining cups. The spindle is old school square taper, but that is on my MT bike as well and I have no trouble and that is obviously a price reduction point on this bike. The cranks and drivetrain rolled smooth and quiet....It felt "silky" Not the best wheels, but good. I noticed some faint wobble....it would roll good, but sure not 100% true. if I can get these trued for a cheap price I may, or sell them and get a better wheelset on Ebay, possibly used. I don't want to end up investing 200.00 in upgrades on this bike, because I'd be nearing the price of a base Allez and should of just bought that. So any upgrades with this bike will need to be dirt cheap. All in all the bike looks hot, well built, light(in my experience anyways) and a for sure step up from a Walmart GMC road bike. The price is very attractive as well. I wouldn't pay more than that for it, so that price made me look twice at this bike. Looks like it could be a good way to mix up my riding between MT biking while trying out pure road riding without being scared to invest 1,000 plus for a better road bike. Kenda tires, FSA(economy) crank, Claris(name brand, upper entry level) shifting components, Aluminum hubs, Quick release wheels, aluminum frame, triple rings....Make it worth a measly 450.00 IMO.


----------



## Winn

You haven't bought it yet? I expected you would be on the road by no


----------



## Lumia_Black

Winn said:


> You haven't bought it yet? I expected you would be on the road by no


 Currently trying to see if any of the big three make an extreme entry level bike in the 600.00 down range. I know that is a stretch, but just checking things out before I go get the Nishiki. I also want to know who designs and manufactures the frames since I just found out the only thing Nishiki on the Dick's bikes is the name. It's ok though, it may be a knock off frame, but it's priced right and a good enough looking rig to get in some summer road rides and not the worst components. It is an attractive piece for that money.


----------



## Lumia_Black

Oh yes, measurements, always taking measurements. I figure using an online calculator and using my current self measurements(with help from MA) and a quick 'sit and feel' will be good enough for this bike. If I chose the small frame and I sit on it but feel to big or stretched, I'll pass, but if I feel pretty good on it and feel as if it won't be too twitchy and it makes me feel an overall nice feeling while on it....I'll get it. I'll bring my allen keys so I can move the seat around. I'm looking for a good reach(just a slight bend at the elbows), good leg extension and a more touring style geometry....I don't want to go total flat back yet. So after all this and I like the feel...I believe within a day or two I'll get it. It seems like it would be a nice, fun little alternative to ride the MUP with, without wasting energy pushing a heavy MT bike. I'm fairly quick on my MT bike on pavement and can't wait to feel how fast a light road bike feels in comparison....I should be a lot faster on this.


----------



## JCavilia

> So that means it's some Chinese frame with the Nishiki name?


Yes, of course, and there's absolutely nothing wrong with that. The majority of bikes sold today are Chinese frames. No big deal



> I also want to know who designs and manufactures the frames since I just found out the only thing Nishiki on the Dick's bikes is the name.


It doesn't matter. Don't waste any time trying to research it.

And don't think about upgrading anything (except maybe the brake pads if the brakes work poorly -- and the saddle if it's bad for you) until you've ridden it a lot. Minor wheel truing should be within your mechanical abilities (if you don't know how, read a little and learn -- for some reason a lot of people are afraid of this, but it isn't rocket science).


----------



## SundayNiagara

First post here, as I need something to ride and don't have a lot of money to spend, so I'll be watching this thread closely.


----------



## AJ88V

I agree that it doesn't look half bad for the price. Here's a link if someone wants to look. Nishiki Adult Maricopa Road Bike 2014 - Dick's Sporting Goods
I'm not familiar with Claris, but it replaces the 2300 group and it gives you integrated brifters for below $500, and that is not too shabby. Plus they are the more modern style with shift lever behind the brake lever, so you'd be ready to go if you upgrade rides. The derailleur will handle a 32 tooth rear in case you need it for hills in your area (or your physical condition). You probably won't need it with a triple crankset. The general quality of Chinese-made aluminum frames has come a long way. Fork is aluminum, not carbon, but so is the fork on my Focus Mares cyclocross bike and it rides nicely. The only real downside is the 8-speed group and the triple crank.

Just for grins, compared to Bikes Direct and say that this Nishiki compares very well against BD bikes at that price point. And buying local at Dick's will get you free bike assembly and at least one tuneup. I would NOT pay for Dick's extended warranty.


----------



## Lumia_Black

Went up there again and pretty much going to get it. I asked the other guy if he had any boxed cause I want to assemble myself, he said no and that they have to assemble it there due to liability and warranty crap, even if I buy online. He said the one I am looking at they'll have to 'tech it out' before I buy it anyways. Uggg I don't want them to tech it I can 'tech it' as good as or better than them and consider them teching it just one more time the bike doesn't need to be screwed with. It's funny because just yesterday the other guy told me they DO have some boxed. He didn't say anything about them having to assemble it though. I'll probably just have to grit my teeth together and let them do their thing and when I get it, I'll do my own tune and inspection. I'm sure they'd do a good job, but I want to KNOW that everything is tuned to it's maximum ability and lubed enough. This guy isn't to apt on bikes IMO, because he showed me a large one and I said I'm a small, then he acted like "really"? Umm yah, look at me.... plus I'm 5'6 1/2 and the sticker shows for riders 5' 3" to 5' 7" in height. The bike felt right when I mounted it. I got good leg extension and the bars weren't making me reach or stretch what so ever. Also I wasn't totally flat backed and it had a fairly comfortable semi upright position, plus I saw that there are many spacers in the stem to drop the bars, which is nice so I can play around with it later on. The brake pads were not right I don't care what he says. One pad was close to the wheel while the other was a good quarter inch away front the wheel on the opposite side. I'm sure I can take a good amount of time and get them perfect, as well as the shifting gear. I've been working and maintain my big MT bike for over three years, so I think I can handel this and if not I know a real LBS guy that can get it right. All in all I like the bike and feel it is a good bike and then some, for that price. It's not a Specialized Allez Sport or anything, but it's a decent, off brand framed bike with some good components(better than walmart) not at all one of the cheapo bikes and looks like it will last for a long while. I can also get a sweet introduction into the world of lighter weight, pure road bikes for a quarter of the price I was originally going to spend. It's just a surprisingly quality feeling bike that would be fun for some workouts and bashing the MUP....I like it and probably going to go get it in the morning.


----------



## Lumia_Black

Sorry about the text walls, my space button doesn't seem to work on this forum....weird.


----------



## SundayNiagara

How much does it weigh?


----------



## Lumia_Black

SundayNiagara said:


> How much does it weigh?


 I don't know, but a heck of a lot lighter than my MT bike! I can pick it up with ease with barley any strain in my arms, up over my head with no trouble, if that's any help. When I first saw the bike and the price I thought it would most likely be a tank, but I was surprised and it's another point I became suddenly interested in this bike.


----------



## Lumia_Black

Another pic I took today...it's a nice looking bike IMO.


----------



## SundayNiagara

Only sizes available are 44 & 54cm. This may not work for me.


----------



## SundayNiagara

From the Dick's website: "*DISCLAIMER: A bicycle is a complex piece of equipment that must be properly assembled and maintained in order to be ridden safely. We strongly recommend that you consult a professional bicycle mechanic to properly assemble, repair, and maintain the bicycle. DICK'S Sporting Goods will provide free in-store assembly service by a certified technician for any bicycle purchased in our stores or on our website (proof of purchase required). If you choose to assemble the bicycle yourself, DICK'S Sporting Goods will not be held responsible for injuries or damages resulting from improper assembly. Please contact your local store to arrange assembly service."*


----------



## e1207117

Ok I have this bike, bought last week getting 10% off and 6 months 0 APR financing. 

I grow up with the bikes, meaning it was single mean of transporation in Ural-Siberia. Why it is important, because I know, repair, and appreciate the good bike. But I do not understand nor comprehend Armstrong wannabies, chasing a latest shimano throw-ups and having orgasm over 100gr reduction in fork weight. What a testosterone blinded tight pans wearing morons, pushing other noobs spend thousand of dollars, to justify their own rediculos purchases. 

Anyway, coming to the bike, this is an excellent bike for $399 you can use every day. Claris (updated 2300 shimano) is great and smooth, offering a great value. Feels very solid and rigid, thanks to 6061 alloy. So far a great commutter bike and I am very happy with the purchase. It was assembled at the store, and they did a great job. If you think you can do the same job from the first time, you ... dillugional. But its a great justification for buying from local store with "true bike mechanics" (I do not even think there is a nationwide certification for bike mechanics, so they are just like car mechanics ranging from bad to really bad). So store assembly was just fine, if something will go wrong, you can always bring it back (love America and consumer rights, do not try this in Russia) or ****ing adjust yourself. 

So the resolution, this is a great bike you can get for $399 for $70 a month, cannot be much better. Calling this bike ****, entry level, walmart bike and etc, will qualify you for a spoiled brat who have no idea what he is talking about. Pro's will not be interested in it, since they got paid and 100gr means a lots for them. For us, just loose than 100gr by choosing a juice and water other coke. The weight is around 9kg, but I put a lots of **** on it (dog basket (my dog loves biking too), iphone holder, etc etc). 

Peace and no drama, this is awesome bike. P.S. I was in parking lot, got immediately a compliment on it sitting on a car rack. Ended up looking for a lock, to secure it and go to the store.


----------



## SundayNiagara

Ok, so right around 20 lbs, so it should be easy/inexpensive to make this baby lose some weight. What size did you get and what sizes did you see available?


----------



## e1207117

SundayNiagara said:


> Ok, so right around 20 lbs, so it should be easy/inexpensive to make this baby lose some weight. What size did you get and what sizes did you see available?


I am around 5-11 and I got Large (L) frame. So far very comfortable. I think they had only L at my store.


----------



## SundayNiagara

e1207117 said:


> I am around 5-11 and I got Large (L) frame. So far very comfortable. I think they had only L at my store.


And "L" is in cm?


----------



## e1207117

I believe its 55cm.


----------



## SundayNiagara

e1207117 said:


> I believe its 55cm.


I'm 6'1", this may not be big enough for me.


----------



## SundayNiagara

Why is this thread so difficult to follow? Can't we integrate all posts into this thread?


----------



## e1207117

I believe the largest for maricopa they make is 56cm, this is 1-2 cm difference. I think this is very negligible (I will be scolded again by armstrong wannabies). Try it and see, and its not about your high but more about the length of your legs.


----------



## SundayNiagara

e1207117 said:


> I believe the largest for maricopa they make is 56cm, this is 1-2 cm difference. I think this is very negligible (I will be scolded again by armstrong wannabies). Try it and see, and its not about your high but more about the length of your legs.


So my leg should be fully extended at 6:00?


----------



## ruckus

SundayNiagara said:


> "*DISCLAIMER: A bicycle is a complex piece of equipment that must be properly assembled and maintained in order to be ridden safely. We strongly recommend that you consult a professional bicycle mechanic to properly assemble, repair, and maintain the bicycle. *


AHAHAHAHAHA, LOL LOL LOL LOL. ROFL ROFL ROFL ROFL. LULZ LULZ LULZ

That's a laugh.

Assembling an 8 spd 2400 is reallly hard. Standard square bottom bracket? Screwing in the bracket in the right direction is hard too. 

Yeah... Did I say LULZ?
- And I'm not making fun of 2400 or Tempo crank. 105 group was super easy to assemble as well. Bicycle is a very simple machine and I highly recommend anyone who rides one to learn to assemble and maintain their own bike.


----------



## SundayNiagara

ruckus said:


> AHAHAHAHAHA, LOL LOL LOL LOL. ROFL ROFL ROFL ROFL. LULZ LULZ LULZ
> 
> That's a laugh.
> 
> Assembling an 8 spd 2400 is reallly hard. Standard square bottom bracket? Screwing in the bracket in the right direction is hard too.
> 
> Yeah... Did I say LULZ?
> - And I'm not making fun of 2400 or Tempo crank. 105 group was super easy to assemble as well. Bicycle is a very simple machine and I highly recommend anyone who rides one to learn to assemble and maintain their own bike.


My post was based on the OP being denied the right to assemble the bike, himself.


----------



## ruckus

SundayNiagara said:


> My post was based on the OP being denied the right to assemble the bike, himself.


Wasn't making fun of you, I clearly read this was a disclaimer from DICK's, it's hilarious.


----------



## SundayNiagara

ruckus said:


> Wasn't making fun of you, I clearly read this was a disclaimer from DICK's, it's hilarious.


He was told one thing and black & white told another.


----------



## wim

ruckus said:


> Assembling an 8 spd 2400 is reallly hard. Standard square bottom bracket? Screwing in the bracket in the right direction is hard too.


Seems almost like you never have assembled a bike out of a factory shipping box. The bottom bracket is in the frame already, no need to screw it in. FYI, 2400 crank is Octalink, not "square."

About the customer assembly issue: Dicks ships bikes in a box to your home address and (obviously) has no problems with the buyer assembling the bike at his or her home. See info at the link:

How To Assemble Your New Bike - Dick's Sporting Goods


----------



## JCavilia

ruckus said:


> Wasn't making fun of you, I clearly read this was a disclaimer from DICK's, it's hilarious.


I don't know why you find it so hilarious. It's pretty standard legal disclaimer language to try to protect the seller from liability if something falls apart. And though bicycles are basically pretty simple as machines go, and can be assembled and worked on successfully by anyone with some knowledge and aptitude, there are also at least half a dozen points where a misassembly that "looks okay" can result in a catastrophic failure that causes serious injury. For example,a lot of people have face-planted after going over a bump and having a front wheel fall off, because someone didn't understand how a quick-release works. We all work on bikes; it's easy to forget that many people don't, and it does take some specialized knowledge to do it right, even if it's not rocket science.


----------



## SundayNiagara

I just wish that all these posts today would be integrated into the original thread. Makes it SO MUCH EASIER to follow.


----------



## wim

SundayNiagara said:


> Ok, so right around 20 lbs, so it should be easy/inexpensive to make this baby lose some weight.


Around 20 lbs for $400? Highly unlikely, unless the "around" ranges up to 8 pounds.


----------



## SundayNiagara

The guy who posted said 9kg. He bought the bike.


----------



## wim

SundayNiagara said:


> The guy who posted said 9kg. He bought the bike.


Well, if he says 9 kg, it must be 9 kg. What a deal, I'm off to Dicks.


----------



## SundayNiagara

We haven't heard yet from the OP, who said he was gonna buy.


----------



## Lumia_Black

I ended up putting it on reserve today and buying it on Sunday, because they're having a trade-up day where you can trade in any old bike towards a new one and get 75.00 off the price. I have an old 1976 Sears cruiser I'm taking in, so I'll get the new bike for 375.00, not shabby. Another plus is that the guy who assembles the bikes and adjust them, is a guy I have met on the trails a few times. He rides Surly bikes and loves steel, so when I found out he assembled the bike I got more confident in buying the bike. He is someone that actually takes the time and does it right so I have no problem buying pre assembled now. If he rides a Surly and talks fluently about bikes, then I'm sure my bike is put together good.


----------



## SundayNiagara

Please be sure to weigh it.


----------



## Lumia_Black

I chose the small frame over the large simply from reading the sticker on the frame that said "Small-riders 5' 3 to 5' 7" and a quick sit and feel for reach. I know that is a very basic and crude way to measure up a bike to yourself, but it's not like they had 6 different frames to chose from and apparently the Maricopa only comes in small or large. I assume that the Large is a universal medium/large, so I could well indeed fit on that since I am in between sizes at just below 5' 7" The small felt good and I could reach the bars without throwing my shoulder forwards to reach and I had to lift the seat up about three more inches to get a "close" 30 degree knee angle. However that put the seat above the bars a bit and I think the seat post limit is just about reached.


----------



## SundayNiagara

Apologies for the integration posts, I figured out how to make this thing work.


----------



## SundayNiagara

I just called Dick's in Pembroke Pines Fl and was told the largest size is 55, which I don't think is big enough for me. However, I'll still be following this thread.


----------



## Lumia_Black

I went back today and they had a large frame on the floor in the Marcicopa model, so I sat on it. the top tube pressed well into my crotch when flat footed, it was quite high even with the seat in the lowest position and I felt a little to far back from the bars. I didn't feel right on it even though I think I could actually ride it. So I'm more confident that the small frame is best for me. I adjusted the seat to about where I need the correct bend in my knees and have almost full leg extension. After hoping off and viewing from the side, the adjustment put the seat around 2 to 3 inches ABOVE the bars and the bars are at the tallest spacer configuration. I checked to make sure the minimum insertion marks on the seat post were still well into the tube and they are. So I'm guessing this is normal. Od course shorter riders would have a shorter seat and I am at the maximum height for this frame and I guess that is why my seat is a bit higher. This did make the bike feel a bit racier, but still felt comfortable and could reach the bars. I'm finding road bikes a bit more complex to size up and in this case it's harder because they only have two frame sizes. I'll get the bike and have myself fitted better by a guy I know at a LBS.... He might say the bike is totally wrong for me, or he can switch some things up, measure ect ect. If he says it's not going to work, I can sell it easily...no biggie and not out a lot of money. However right now it feels great and I feel like I could 55 MPH on it, just want to make sure it's pretty good fit so I don't ruin my body....I plan to ride the crap out of it all summer.


----------



## Lumia_Black

Last post for now. It's a no go, since I did some intricate measuring of self and using various road bike fit calculators, they advise to a 52 centimeter to 54 centimeter bike frame size. What this means is that with a 31 inch 'true' inseam and a height of 5' 7" I could easily try a medium frame which they don't have yet at Dicks, but getting in some time later. The small felt ok, but I did have to raise the seat post quite a bit above the bars to get good leg extension and it put the bike in a more 'boy racer' stance. I'm thinking the medium frame bike would be better for fitness and distance riding. Uggg I'm going to hold out until I can try a medium,


----------



## SundayNiagara

Medium is 54?


----------



## Roadjunky

i own a Nishiki Maricopa 2013 model and its a good bike it weights 22.53 lbs i have about 600 miles on it and still no problems with it my GF bought it for me not sure were but i seen them a Dicks's i plan to upgrade to carbon forks a and lighter rims hope fully to drop it down to 20 lbs over all its an awsome bike


----------



## Dorian-Blue

I just bought this bike yesterday. Took it on a 10 mile ride yesterday afternoon, and a 30 mile ride this morning. For $400, I'm impressed. I've never been a competitive rider, strictly a commuter. I've been using bikes for primary transportation for decades. This bike will fit the bill nicely, as well as be enjoyable for weekend forays around the Midwest. I'm 6'0" tall and got the large. After adjusting the seat and bars it is a perfect fit. No, its not something to be compared against he $5K bikes out there. But bang for the buck, I wasn't able to find a better deal. It is what it is, and I like it.


----------



## SundayNiagara

What size is the large and did you weigh it?


----------



## SundayNiagara

If anyone sees this bike with a 58cm frame, please PM me.
Mark


----------



## Lumia_Black

They have a 52cm, 54cm, 56cm size. They have mediums coming in, but don't know when(typical) so I'm going to wait, because I think a slightly bigger bike would be better. The small I had to raise the seat well above the bars to get extension on the leg and of course it made the bars lower and my back flatter. I guess I could get the small if I want to have a more competitive stance, but I'm going to wait and see how the medium feels. I may just order the Medium myself, assemble it and if it feels to big I'll just sell it via Craigslist as new condition(which it will be)


----------



## Lumia_Black

Being 5' 7" from some careful measuring we did, my height and inseam puts me literally between frame sizes. It now just depends on if I want to race the bike, or just commute and fitness. Small for racing and the Medium for a more comfortable commute and distance rides. I just hope the medium doesn't have a longer top bar, but if it does I guess I can swap stems to bring the bars back to me. I'd just like to get a more upright position and I think the medium will be better for that.


----------



## SundayNiagara

My problem is, I'm 6'1" 195 and don't think the 56cm bike is big enough. The website now doesn't even show the bike. I wonder if a replacement is coming?


----------



## Lumia_Black

SundayNiagara said:


> My problem is, I'm 6'1" 195 and don't think the 56cm bike is big enough. The website now doesn't even show the bike. I wonder if a replacement is coming?


 You're right, they are totally sold out, it appears. I went to Dicks earlier today after I told them to take mine off reserve. Being the big trade in today, they completely sold all their Maricopas including mine, LMAO, plus a load of other bikes. I never thought they woul dsell that many bikes in a day....no wonder Dicks and walmart sell bikes....they sell like hotcakes. All I know is that many people probably had their eyes on that Maricopa, because it is such a good deal and they waited until this trade-in-day for the 75 off. I really should of just bought the small...it felt fine and if I didn't like it I could of sold it again for 20 dollars less. Either way I think I just missed out big time....oh well, more will come....just hope not like mid summer or something...


----------



## SundayNiagara

Dick's should fill that spot quickly.


----------



## Lumia_Black

I won't be abe to go back to that Dicks for a long while out of shame, lol... Those guys helped me a lot and held the bike for me and then I tell them I don't want it. Oh well.


----------



## SundayNiagara

You did the right thing for yourself.


----------



## Lumia_Black

I cannot find any Maricopias for sale, anywhere including online. I called a Dicks in another place....sold out.... don't know when they'll get another. I'm looking to try a medium and hoped they had one down there. They're onine site has none either.... Strange.


----------



## Lumia_Black

I really should of got the bike. A comparable Cannondale CaaD-8 with the Claris group and FSA Vero cranks(both 8 speed) is 870.00 when I could of got the "good enough" Maricopa for 375.00 Ahhh let the crying begin. I screwed up. Guy says he doesn't know if or when more will come in and the websites are empty,


----------



## SundayNiagara

I'm betting Dick's comes up with a replacement real soon.


----------



## MekaBee

The new Dick's in Alabaster, Alabama has these Nishiki Maricopas also for $449. They have some sweet coupons right now that make this bike a fantastic deal for a total entry-level rider like me. First, I bought the hybrid diamondback edge (DBE) because I wanted the shocks of a mountain bike but the speed of a road bike...and I knew that I might ride in my yard a bit, but I mostly wanted to ride on paved surfaces. And I should note that at the time of purchase, there were no Maricopas on the racks when I bought the DBE.

My initial impression after riding the DBE in the store was that it was perfect...the upright position was comfortable, it would be fast since it had 700 cc tires and was geared higher than a MB, my butt didn't hurt, and I could stand with both feet flat on the ground when I came to a stop instead of tippy-toein' it. The sales associate, who admitted he knew nothing about bikes other than his own, was so sweet. He casually talked with me about the bikes, tried to answer questions and helped me make comparisons, retrieved several for me to sit on and made the whole process really fun (yes, I'm a woman). I enjoyed it. He made a bit of a mistake, which I didn't know at the time, because he told me I could exchange the DBE if I didn't like I it, and dicks doesn't exchange or refund used bikes, bats, and other sports equipment. After riding the DBE, I noticed my hands and wrists fatigued faster than I expected because I only one place to grip the handle bars. I found myself wanting to slouch over to make my back more comfortable, and the dang thing was very slow. Also, my butt hurt so bad that I had to take a two day break from riding after my first day because my butt felt extremely bruised. Soooooo, all that to say that I took this bike back yesterday, and Dicks exchanged the bike for me since I was told I could, and gave me no grief about it at all. Still operated like the Dicks I knew when I worked there as a giddy 18 year old nitwit. LOL. I bought the Maricopa, used a $100 off coupon; yes that's $100, and no, I didn't mean $10. So, I got this bike for $349 before taxes. Do I expect it to compare to a $1000 or $1500 bike? Of course not, but I am a beginner who doesn't know a whole lot about bikes. My train of thought is I can get a cheap bike to get in shape with, and I will buy the expensive, decked out bike when I am ready to compete.

The bike needs to be fitted so that I can have it "tailored" for my comfort; I'm 5'6", and I got the small frame, which is for 5'3" to 5'7". I'm gonna take it to a LBS for that since the associates at Dicks don't know a lot about stuff like that. It seems to ride ok. I'm amazed at how lite it is...I'm a muscular chick with a little chub to lose after having 3 kids, but I can very easily pick this bike up high off the ground with one hand. It doesn't appear to change gears as easily as I had hoped of course, but it's ok. The brakes seem to do a good job, and it does look great. I don't know all the biking lingo yet (I'm working on that, so please excuse me), but the overall ride seems to be one that I will enjoy at this stage of my training. And because these ALUMINUM bikes are built for speed and aren't that sturdy, if I have a wreck while I'm getting used to a road bike, I'm only out $380 (base price + taxes) instead of $1K. I've gotta get hubby to attach a kickstand after I buy one because they don't come with one. For those who haven't seen these bikes, they are black and orange. Definitely some room for upgrades if you want invest it, but if rather spend my money on sensors, gloves, and other helpful accessories than deck out a bike that I'm not gonna compete with.

Oh, I noticed that someone said the Maricopa only comes in two sizes, SM and LG, but this Dicks also had MD (this Dicks might be able to ship the size you need). And Dicks is running a trade in event now, so some of you might be able to get yourself a pretty good deal. I will definitely buy my next bike at a LBS since I will be investing several grand, but I think I made a good decision for now.

FYI, the coupon I used was a printed coupon that I got in the store and expires today, but maybe you can strike a deal. Also, I believe it is only valid at my local Dicks because it just opened 2 weeks ago.

I hope I've been helpful. Please don't respond with nasty comments. I hate that, especially when all I'm trying to do is be helpful.

Oh, and for those of you wondering, no LBSs in the Birmingham, AL area had any entry level road bikes for this amount of money.

One question: how do I join a local cycling group? Do I have to be recruited, already be in shape, have a certain type of bike? What are the TYPICAL requirements? Any fees to join? Are you expected to ride so many times a week?

Thanks.


----------



## SundayNiagara

The Nishiki Maricopa is back on Dick's website at the same price.


----------

